# Black Gum/Black Tupelo



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

Nyssa sylvatica is often referred to as "black gum" but it is actually sour gum or Pepperidge. It yeilds some nectar but is of less importance to beekeepers than Nyssa biflora (black tupelo) or white tupelo. It takes them many years to mature from seedlings.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks. I'm looking to buy some seedling trees to plant in my outyard, and would like them to be something that will benefit my bees.


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I grow trees to plant for the bees also. At my age, I like the fast growing species such as Tulip Poplar. This is a good source for bees and grows fast and tall, so you need lots of room. Smaller trees that are good include Red Buckeye, Evodia Danielli, Vitex Negundo (if hardy in your zone?), maples, pussy willows, hollies, redbud, crabapples etc. I like to space my trees out so they grow well and I leave room to plant some clover near the bee yard.

I have some seed from Redbud and Vitex if you'd like to grow some yourself. Email me: [email protected]


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks BeeAware. I also need somewhat of a fast growing tree or shrub. 
Tulip trees sound good and I have 6 acres or so I can plant on. 
I have a Redbud tree in my backyard, so I can get seeds from it. I looked up the Vitex and I don't think it'd be cold hardy here. I'm in zone 5, and it's 3 degrees right now, windchill -8. 
I will check into the others. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------

